# Insurance - Ergghhhh, Admiral wont put me an answer in writing.



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

After i have spoken to 2 different sales persons and got 2 very different answers, i have now emailed Admiral twice in the past 14 days, the only response they give me is an automated "we have received your email" but fail to respond and put the answers in writing. :devil::devil:

The questions i want answering are as follows and are in relation to my BMW 320i MSport:

1) Over the winter; i want to get my summer MV3 alloys refurbished. Instead of the original silver i was thinking about Ferric Grey which is an option available from BMW. Do i need to declare this and will it incur a charge?

2) If i fit identical size winter tyres to my MV3 alloys, will this incur a charge and do i need to inform you.

3) If i fit 17" BMW OEM alloys with appropriate size winter tyres,will this incur a charge and do i need to inform you.

4) Do i need to declare roof bars and roof box for the occasional camping trip?

Now i note that from the Association Of British Insurers site that Admiral "_do not require the payment of any additional premium if customers decide to fit winter tyres to their cars, provided that the tyres meet, and are fitted in accordance with, the relevant vehicle manufacturers' specifications and are in a roadworthy condition whilst in use"._

Now i presume this means only if i fit identical tyre sizes onto my standard MV3 wheels?

http://www.abi.org.uk/Information/C...r_Tyres__The_Motor_Insurance_Committment.aspx

Anyone managed to get a ********** answer on any of these from Admiral?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What about speaking to the duty manager. Be sure to take their name. 

Then if anything happens, they will have the recording plus you'll have their name.


----------

